# Concrete ship



## shootera3 (Sep 5, 2004)

I was down at the concrete ship area yesterday. Horseshoe crab and sand sharks. At least their was a nice breeze.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Which side of the ship were ya fishin? They have been dooing pretty good there.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

What bites around the ship .. flatties exclusively, or some weakies there too?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Bob, flounder, striper and king fish have been caught there. The left side of the ship is the best spot to fish there.


----------

